# TiVo Dual Tuner Upgraded to 850 Hours - Weaknees - 750 gig hard drive



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Looks like Weaknees is using the new 750 gig hard drives.

http://www.weaknees.com/tivo/dual-tuner-tivo-850-hours.php


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Interesting, it says it can record from Antenna, which the DT is not supposed to be able to do.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

SullyND said:


> Interesting, it says it can record from Antenna, which the DT is not supposed to be able to do.


I think they probably just copied it over from the old S2 info except for the dual tuner part. Obviously its a mistake.


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

It cannot record from an antenna period!


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

lol $849? And I thought 265 hours of recording time on one of mine was overkill.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

It's *ONLY* 241 hours at the best quality. 

You can save over $250 by doing your own 750GB upgrade.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

funtoupgrade said:


> It cannot record from an antenna period!


I thought channels 2-13 was possible with the DT?


----------



## weaknees (May 11, 2001)

Only through a coax cable from the cable company, not through rabbit ears.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Funny, this is the first time I've noticed HMO being called HMF... It looks like TiVo changed the name, did it do that a while ago, or is that new?


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

SullyND said:


> Funny, this is the first time I've noticed HMO being called HMF... It looks like TiVo changed the name, did it do that a while ago, or is that new?


As soon as the "Home media option" became a standard feature that everyone got at no additional cost (which was quite a while ago), Tivo changed it from "option" to "feature."


----------

